# 2.5" 2TB and 3TB CMR drives for Tivo Bolts



## tommage1

Edit, these would work with an Edge also. However many/most are 15mm which would be a really tight squeeze in an Edge. The Seagate/Samsung 2TB are 9.5mm I believe. So for an EDGE that might be the way to go. Any will work in a Bolt, 15mm no problem.

Lot of people looking for 2.5" CMR drives that will work in a Bolt. So I did some research. Checked all I could find, WD, Seagate/Samsung and Toshiba. All discontinued models of course. But if you can find any of these in NEW condition they should work fine in a Bolt. Nothing over 3TB as max 2.5" CMR platter is 750GB and max platters in a 2.5 is 5 (well no 4TB for sure, could be some obscure size, 750GB x 5)

My list is now as complete as I can make it, if a 2.5" drive 2TB and up is not on this list it is most likely SMR. One note, many of these are 15mm drives. However the Samsung/Seagate HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 uses 3 667GB platters and is only 9.5mm. So a better fit than a 15mm for an EDGE.

WD 2.5" 2TB CMR drives.

WD20NPVX Green
WD20NPVZ Blue
WD20NPVT Green
WD20NMVW Not for Resale (this may be USB connection only, not Sata)

WD 2.5" 3TB CMR drives

WD30NMVW Not for resale (may be USB connection only, not Sata)
WD30NMZW Not for resale (may be USB connection only, not Sata)
WD30NPVX Blue
WD30NPRZ Blue
WD30NPZZ Blue

Seagate 2.5" CMR drives 2TB and up, none manufactured by Seagate but some manufactured by Samsung and sold under Seagate name. Note, the 2TB use only 3 platters so are 9.5mm as compared to 15mm for most others. Which is a good thing 

SpinPoint M9T (5400RPM, 32MB cache, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format)

HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 2TB (3/6)
HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM004 2TB (3/6)
HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM006 2TB (3/6)
HN-M201AAD / ST2000LM005 2TB (3/6)

Toshiba 2TB CMR 2.5"

MQ01ABB200
MQ01UBB200
MQ03ABB200
MQ03ABB200M
MQ03UBB200

Toshiba 2.5/3TB CMR 2.5"

MQ03ABB250 2.5TB (4/7 [short-stroked])
MQ03ABB300
MQ03UBB250 2.5TB (4/7 [short-stroked])
MQ03UBB300


----------



## Mirfster

tommage1 said:


> ...
> UPDATE, checked Seagate, cannot find ANY CMR 2.5" drives 2TB or up, all SMR. Toshiba I added below WD, 2TB models 4 500GB platters, 2.5 and 3TB models use 4 750GB platters. My list is now as complete as I can make it, if a 2.5" drive 2TB and up is not on this list it is most likely SMR.
> 
> Seagate 2.5" CMR drives 2TB and up, NONE...


First off, thanks for this great post! Happened to come across it while searching for CMR 2.5" drives. 

In regards to Seagate, would the "Samsung Seagate M9T 2TB 5400RPM SATA HDD ST2000LM003" also fit the bill? While it is manufactured by Samsung, Seagate now owns them. I am trying to determine if indeed this is CMR and per their specs it lists as "TuMR/PMR head with FOD technology". Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tommage1

Mirfster said:


> First off, thanks for this great post! Happened to come across it while searching for CMR 2.5" drives.
> 
> In regards to Seagate, would the "Samsung Seagate M9T 2TB 5400RPM SATA HDD ST2000LM003" also fit the bill? While it is manufactured by Samsung, Seagate now owns them. I am trying to determine if indeed this is CMR and per their specs it lists as "TuMR/PMR head with FOD technology". Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Interesting, that drive is not listed under Seagate but is listed under Samsung. It appears to be CMR. I may have to update my list. Note, the site I get info from does not say if a drive is CMR, but it does say if it is SMR. So anything that is not listed as SMR should be CMR. This drive does not say SMR. Maximum platter size for 2.5" CMR is 750GB. These drives have 667GB platters. Oh, PMR is a generic term now, can be CMR or SMR.

Note, the ST2000LM003, seems can be found NEW for $60 or so. A nice alternative to the Toshiba or WD 2TBs if can't find new.

*667GB/platter Section* (all drives under here use platters that can hold 667GB of data apiece.)

*SpinPoint M9T* (5400RPM, 32MB cache, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format)

HN-M171RAD / ST1750LM000 1.75TB (3/6 [short-stroked])
HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 2TB (3/6)
HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM004 2TB (3/6)
HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM006 2TB (3/6)
Note: Not even the datasheets explain what the differences between these models are.
HN-M201AAD / ST2000LM005 2TB (3/6)


----------



## Mirfster

Yeah, as you stated "PMR" can apply to either CMR or SMR so I was hesitant. Now that you've helped clarify that I will start my search for purchasing some. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tommage1

Mirfster said:


> Yeah, as you stated "PMR" can apply to either CMR or SMR so I was hesitant. Now that you've helped clarify that I will start my search for purchasing some.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


See some new ones at ebay for $60-70, not bad  Thanks to you, without your post I would not have checked Samsung and missed out on a few more CMR 2.5s.


----------



## tommage1

Mirfster said:


> Yeah, as you stated "PMR" can apply to either CMR or SMR so I was hesitant. Now that you've helped clarify that I will start my search for purchasing some.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Also FYI GoHarddrive has the Toshiba 2TB for $50, free shipping to boot. And no tax, at least to my zip code. I bought one even though I mostly use 3.5, price was so good.


----------



## Mirfster

tommage1 said:


> Also FYI GoHarddrive has the Toshiba 2TB for $50, free shipping to boot. And no tax, at least to my zip code. I bought one even though I mostly use 3.5, price was so good.


I am pretty much down to either the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 or Samsung ST2000LM003, but leaning towards the Samsung for a couple reasons:

Not 100% sure that the Toshiba is truly 6Gbps. Even though their specs seem to indicate so, I have some reservations since elsewhere it is listed as 3Gbps. Also, some info from others I value stated they were "noticeably a bit slower".
While the 15mm height won't bother me in my Servers, it may become a factor if I wanted to re-purpose them elsewhere.
FWIW, my use case is for NAS so I am looking from a slightly different perspective and looking at using at least 24 drives.


----------



## tommage1

Mirfster said:


> I am pretty much down to either the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 or Samsung ST2000LM003, but leaning towards the Samsung for a couple reasons:
> 
> Not 100% sure that the Toshiba is truly 6Gbps. Even though their specs seem to indicate so, I have some reservations since elsewhere it is listed as 3Gbps. Also, some info from others I value stated they were "noticeably a bit slower".
> While the 15mm height won't bother me in my Servers, it may become a factor if I wanted to re-purpose them elsewhere.
> FWIW, my use case is for NAS so I am looking from a slightly different perspective and looking at using at least 24 drives.


The speed does not matter for a Tivo, I think even Sata 1 (1.5Gbps?) is fine. For NAS or other use, well I leave that to you  The height is a big thing. 15mm will work in a Bolt. May not fit an Edge, or really tight. The 9.5 would always be preferable to a 15 IMO, for anything. And for only $10-20 more probably a good idea.


----------



## milo99

as of 12/30/2020, this ebay seller has about 25 of the 3TB WD30NPRZ left for $120. That's a decent deal although they're used

Western Digital WD Blue WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0 3TB SATA 2.5" 6Gb/s | eBay

and if you are ok w/ an open box from China, a few 2TB WD20NPVZ are left at $66
Western Digital Blue 2TB WD20NPVZ 5400RPM 8MB SATA3 2.5" Laptop Hard Drive 15mm 718037840208 | eBay


----------



## tommage1

milo99 said:


> as of 12/30/2020, this ebay seller has about 25 of the 3TB WD30NPRZ left for $120. That's a decent deal although they're used
> 
> Western Digital WD Blue WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0 3TB SATA 2.5" 6Gb/s | eBay


That's a REALLY good deal for the 3TB (depending on how much use, these 2.5 drives usually only last 3 years or so.) The 2TB I'd go with the Toshiba for $50 or the Samsung/Seagate for $60-70 (the Samsung/Seagate is only 9.5mm too.) And US shippers.


----------



## milo99

looks like amazon has some Toshiba 2tb MQ03ABB200 from 2 sellers.
$53
https://smile.amazon.com/Toshiba-MQ03ABB200-5400RPM-Cache-Mobile/dp/B08231HZPW/

and for $60 available.

https://smile.amazon.com/TOSHIBA-MQ03ABB200-2-5-5400RPM-SATA/dp/B01CQCD6NM/


----------



## High Technology

I bought a Toshiba MQ03ABB200 from gohardrives, knowing it would be NOS (new-old stock), and assuming the 3-year warranty would be solely though them. I have a BoltVox that's periodically rebooting, so I am thinking (yet another) drive failure may be coming soon, so I wanted to have this on-hand...

To my surprise, the drive I received has a manufacture date of March 2019, and the Toshiba warranty check shows the drive is warranted through 12-2022 (just under 2 years from now). Honestly, I expected to receive a drive manufactured in 2017 or so, with no factory warranty left. All this is somewhat irrelevant since it's likely that I won't want a warranty replacement from either party once the drive fails (I will probably go external at that point, if TiVo still exists), but I was happy to see they were still making these 15mm drives in 2019...


----------



## tommage1

High Technology said:


> To my surprise, the drive I received has a manufacture date of March 2019, and the Toshiba warranty check shows the drive is warranted through 12-2022 (just under 2 years from now). Honestly, I expected to receive a drive manufactured in 2017 or so, with no factory warranty left. All this is somewhat irrelevant since it's likely that I won't want a warranty replacement from either party once the drive fails (I will probably go external at that point, if TiVo still exists), but I was happy to see they were still making these 15mm drives in 2019...


That is interesting. I just got one this week (I use external for my Bolt but was so cheap I got one anyway), my DOM is August 2018. On another note, these are 15mm drives. Fine for a Bolt. But a really tight squeeze for an Edge from what I hear. The Samsung/Seagate HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 2TB uses 3 667GB CMR platters and is only 9.5mm. So definitely better for the Edge, at least size wise. Not as easy to find from a large seller though, mostly small guys, can get in the $60-70 range new.


----------



## Scottkonz

High Technology said:


> I bought a Toshiba MQ03ABB200 from gohardrives, knowing it would be NOS (new-old stock), and assuming the 3-year warranty would be solely though them. I have a BoltVox that's periodically rebooting, so I am thinking (yet another) drive failure may be coming soon, so I wanted to have this on-hand...
> 
> To my surprise, the drive I received has a manufacture date of March 2019, and the Toshiba warranty check shows the drive is warranted through 12-2022 (just under 2 years from now). Honestly, I expected to receive a drive manufactured in 2017 or so, with no factory warranty left. All this is somewhat irrelevant since it's likely that I won't want a warranty replacement from either party once the drive fails (I will probably go external at that point, if TiVo still exists), but I was happy to see they were still making these 15mm drives in 2019...





milo99 said:


> looks like amazon has some Toshiba 2tb MQ03ABB200 from 2 sellers.
> $53
> https://smile.amazon.com/Toshiba-MQ03ABB200-5400RPM-Cache-Mobile/dp/B08231HZPW/
> 
> and for $60 available.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/TOSHIBA-MQ03ABB200-2-5-5400RPM-SATA/dp/B01CQCD6NM/


-----------------------------------------------------
Has anyone confirmed the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 works with a Tivo Bolt / TE4?


----------



## MrDell

Scottkonz said:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> Has anyone confirmed the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 works with a Tivo Bolt / TE4?


 Yes, My son-in-law used this hard drive as a replacement and it is working perfectly&#8230;.. going on four months and no problem yet!


----------



## fis

My experience was with the MQ03ABB300 (3TB version of this drive). My Bolt recognized it immediately and it ran perfectly for six months, then suddenly failed. Toshiba's warranty experience was not great either. It took six months, they pro-rated the value of the drive down to a fraction of what I paid, and sent one of those VISA gift cards that charges fees and expires in 90 days. That was in 2017. I replaced with a 4TB WD Red 3.5" drive that's delivered 4 years of smooth performance. Count me as an external drive convert.


----------



## blobly

is the 4TB WD Red 3.5" a plug and play for a bolt with TE4?
can you provide an amazon link


----------



## fis

blobly said:


> is the 4TB WD Red 3.5" a plug and play for a bolt with TE4?
> can you provide an amazon link


Any drive over 3TB is not quite plug and play, but the process for preparing a larger drive is very easy and well documented in the forums here.
And any 3.5" drive must be housed externally outside of the Bolt. That means you need a cable and a power source (such as an external drive enclosure).

My Bolt is inside of a cabinet, so the external drive was not an issue appearance-wise. In fact, I leave the cover off both the Bolt and and the external hard drive enclosure, for better air circulation. Perhaps that's one reason they've run smoothly for so long.


----------



## tommage1

fis said:


> My experience was with the MQ03ABB300 (3TB version of this drive). My Bolt recognized it immediately and it ran perfectly for six months, then suddenly failed. Toshiba's warranty experience was not great either. It took six months, they pro-rated the value of the drive down to a fraction of what I paid, and sent one of those VISA gift cards that charges fees and expires in 90 days. That was in 2017. I replaced with a 4TB WD Red 3.5" drive that's delivered 4 years of smooth performance. Count me as an external drive convert.


3.5, absolutely, not very difficult to do the upgrade. Toshiba drive warranty the worst I've seen (compared to Seagate and WD at least).


----------



## blobly

Thanks, I ordered a Toshiba drive
Honestly if it doesn't work out .... I am done with TIVO after almost 20 years
IMO.. it's dvr is a dead man walking anyways

Received and installed the Toshiba, so far working fine and it came with a 3 year warrnty

Amazon.com: Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo or MiniPC only, not for Laptop) - 3 Year Warranty: Computers & Accessories


----------



## overFEDEXed

blobly said:


> Thanks, I ordered a Toshiba drive
> Honestly if it doesn't work out .... I am done with TIVO after almost 20 years
> IMO.. it's dvr is a dead man walking anyways
> 
> Received and installed the Toshiba, so far working fine and it came with a 3 year warrnty
> 
> Amazon.com: Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo or MiniPC only, not for Laptop) - 3 Year Warranty: Computers & Accessories


I bought this drive for my Bolt + from GoHardDrive on Amazon. It worked for about eight months and then failed.
The original 3TB drive lasted for years.

I contacted them through Amazon and they said as soon as I ship the drive back with a tracking number, they'd ship a replacement.
So I definitely have to pay shipping one way. All the way from the East coast to the West.

I could pop a backup 500GB drive in there temporarily, but I'm just about to finally switch over to Youtube Tv I think.
I'll list ALL of my stuff in the buy sell forum.


----------



## tommage1

overFEDEXed said:


> I bought this drive for my Bolt + from GoHardDrive on Amazon. It worked for about eight months and then failed.
> The original 3TB drive lasted for years.
> 
> I contacted them through Amazon and they said as soon as I ship the drive back with a tracking number, they'd ship a replacement.
> So I definitely have to pay shipping one way. All the way from the East coast to the West.
> 
> I could pop a backup 500GB drive in there temporarily, but I'm just about to finally switch over to Youtube Tv I think.
> I'll list ALL of my stuff in the buy sell forum.


I think you were just unlucky. Even the best model drive (or any other product) can end up defective. It is good the warranty is through GHD as they will actually replace the drive. Toshiba warranty on drives is TERRIBLE, no replacement, they give you partial refund based on current prices and time used, and it's a lousy gift card with fees and expiration date. As for shipping, yeah that seems to be the norm for many/most warranty claims nowadays, pay the shipping to return the item. Just be happy it's a light weight drive, not some 20-30 lb item like a receiver. First class probably $4-5 or small flat rate priority for $8 or so, and that includes $50 insurance. Did you get a new old stock drive originally or a refurb, GHD had this model in both conditions over time? Even if there is warranty I'd avoid refurbs, especially on 2.5" drives (or Tivos, not sure how much actual "refurbing/testing" is done on refurb units.)

Still the best way to do is 3.5" CMR drive in external enclosure. Sata to Sata, no Esata. Even the best 2.5" CMR drives usually last only 3-4 years in Tivos (at best), 3.5s can last over 5 years, sometimes well over 5 years.


----------



## tommage1

overFEDEXed said:


> I bought this drive for my Bolt + from GoHardDrive on Amazon. It worked for about eight months and then failed.
> The original 3TB drive lasted for years.
> 
> I contacted them through Amazon and they said as soon as I ship the drive back with a tracking number, they'd ship a replacement.
> So I definitely have to pay shipping one way. All the way from the East coast to the West.
> 
> I could pop a backup 500GB drive in there temporarily, but I'm just about to finally switch over to Youtube Tv I think.
> I'll list ALL of my stuff in the buy sell forum.


Oh one more thing, you are SURE the drive is bad? Sometimes power supplies go PARITALLY bad, still supply some power but not enough to run the drive correctly. If you have a 12v 3A power supply sitting around (with correct polarity) you could try that. Or even buy maybe a 12v 4A supply to have some headroom, the device only draws the power it needs. You could check the drive in your computer before returning, just run a diagnostics and see if any bad sectors showing up.


----------



## overFEDEXed

tommage1 said:


> Oh one more thing, you are SURE the drive is bad? Sometimes power supplies go PARITALLY bad, still supply some power but not enough to run the drive correctly. If you have a 12v 3A power supply sitting around (with correct polarity) you could try that. Or even buy maybe a 12v 4A supply to have some headroom, the device only draws the power it needs. You could check the drive in your computer before returning, just run a diagnostics and see if any bad sectors showing up.


Thanks for that info. I will double check it and then pop this 500gb backup drive into it, because it will be awhile before I get the replacement.

Like I said earlier, I'm going to sell everything Tivo that I have soon.
I can't believe all the receivers, minis & remotes that I've collected.

I have 18 remotes! 
That includes everything from a brand new, 1st gen Bluetooth slide remote from Bestbuy (C00240) that's never been opened, to a new Lux in the box and everything in between.


----------



## Moss Big Deal

MrDell said:


> Yes, My son-in-law used this hard drive as a replacement and it is working perfectly&#8230;.. going on four months and no problem yet!


Not long enough!


----------



## MrDell

Moss Big Deal said:


> Not long enough!


Maybe so&#8230;. But so far so good&#8230;.


----------



## blobly

Like I said, if this doesn't work out - I am done with TVIO
After having it down for a week and getting used to the Xfinity Stream app and others, I am almost done anyways


----------

